# table Saw Troubleshooting



## ship (Jan 9, 2007)

Based upon an "American Woodworker" Aug 2000 article, here is some table saw troubleshooting questions.

If the board pulls away from the fence it means what?
If it binds against the fence it means what?
What's a barrel cut and more than 1/4" deflection means what?


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jan 9, 2007)

For the first two, I believe that it occurs when the fence and the blade are not parallel to each other and/or not perpendicular to the edge of the table.


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 10, 2007)

If it binds against the fence it means what?

Crooked cut. The fence is closer to the blade at the end of the table away from you, than at the end of the table nearest you... maybe?


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 11, 2007)

Barrel cut is when your cut comes out looking like the side of a barrel. (rounded, sticks out most at centre)

The distance from the fence, would just be the blade/frence not being exactly parallel?


----------

